# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.49.1254

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool update: v 9.49.1254 07/03/2016*   *Added LG platform for Chimera Tool All Modules License      *  Currently *312 models* are supported with the following procedures: *IMEI repair, Direct unlock, Read phone info*. *
Direct unlock takes only 3 seconds* and no root required *IMEI repair takes only 12 seconds*  and no root require  *
Supported models (shortened version):*   LG AKALG myTouchLG Escape 1 & 2LG F60 / F70LG G FlexLG G Pad 7.0 / 8.0LG G Pad F 7.0 / 8.0LG G Pro 2LG G StyloLG G VistaLG G2 / G2 L-01F / G2 Lite Dual /  G2 Mini / G2 Mini DualLG G3 / G3 Beat / G3 Beat Dual / G3 Cat.6 / G3 Dual / G3S / G3 VigorLG G4 / G4 Dual / G4 Beat / G4 Beat Dual / G4 Stylus Dual / G4C / G4S / G4S DualLG Gx2LG JoyLG KiteLG L FinoLG L40 / L40 DualLG L65 / L65 DualLG L70 / L70 DualLG L80 / L80 DualLG L90 / L90 DualLG LeonLG Nexus 4LG Nexus 5LG Optimus F3 / F5 / F6LG Optimus G / G Pro / G Pro 5.5LG Optimus L9LG Optimus IILG Optimus Vu / Vu 2 / Vu 3LG RisioLG Spirit / Spirit DualLG Volt Dual  It is a free add-on for All Modules license customers, usage is credit free and unlimited.     * Complete List with model names:*  LG-H788N    LG AKA 4G LTELG-D280AR    LG Optimus L65LG-P659BKGO    LG Optimus F3LG-D855P    LG G3LG-F460S    LG G3LG-F470L    LG G3 Beat LTE-ALG-F520S    LG AKA 4G LTELG-H221F    LG JoyLG-H222F    LG JoyLG-H222G    LG JoyLG-H340AR    LG Leon 4G LTELG-H340G    LG Leon 4G LTELG-H340Y    LG Leon LTELG-H342FT    LG LeonLG-H343    LG Risio LTELG-H440AR    LG Spirit 4G LTELG-H440Y    LG Spirit 4G LTELG-H442F    LG Volt 4G DualLG-H445    LG Escape 2LG-H630D    LG G4 Stylus DualLG-H635    LG G4 Stylus LTELG-H635AR    LG G4 Stylus LTELG-H635CX    LG G4 Stylus LTELG-H735    LG G4sLG-H735L    LG G4 Beat LTELG-H735T    LG G4 Beat LTELG-H736    LG G4 Beat DualLG-H778    LG AKA 4G TD-LTELG-D725    LG G3 VigorLG-D165F    LG L40LG-D165G    LG L40LG-D180F    LG L40LG-D280TR    LG Optimus L65LG-D285F    LG Optimus L65LG-D290G    LG L FinoLG-D325    LG L70 DualLG-D390AR    LG F60LG-D160G    LG L40LG-D405N    LG L90LG-H222    LG JoyLG-P659    LG Optimus F3LG-D802    LG G2LG-H221    LG JoyLG-H788TR    LG AKA 4G LTELG-H810PR    LG G4LG-H818P    LG G4 DualLG-H819    LG G4 TD-LTELG-MS395    LG F60 MetroPCSLG-MS659    LG Optimus F3 4G LTELG-P655K    LG Optimus F3LG-P659BK    LG Optimus F3LG-P870H    LG EscapeLG-V410    LG G Pad 7.0 LTELG-V495    LG G Pad F 8.0LG-V497    LG G Pad F 7.0 LTELG-E739    LG myTouchLG-D803    LG G2LG-D806    LG G2 3GLG-D821    LG Nexus 5 LTELG-D837    LG G Pro 2LG-D850    LG G3LG-D851    LG G3LG-D851TN    LG G3LG-D852    LG G3LG-D852G    LG G3LG-D855AR    LG G3LG-D855V    LG G3LG-D856    LG G3 Dual LTELG-D858    LG G3 DualLG-D859    LG G3 Dual TD-LTELG-D950G    LG G FlexLG-D950P    LG G FlexLG-D951    LG G FlexLG-D956    LG G FlexLG-D957    LG G FlexLG-D959    LG G FlexLG-D959TS    LG G FlexLG-E970    LG Optimus G 4G LTELG-E971    LG Optimus GLG-E973    LG Optimus GLG-E975G    LG Optimus GLG-E975R    LG Optimus GLG-E975W    LG Optimus GLG-E976    LG Optimus G 4G LTELG-E980    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTELG-E980P    LG Optimus GLG-E985    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5LG-E986    LG Optimus G ProLG-D160TR    LG L40LG-D290J    LG L FinoLG-D290TR    LG L FinoLG-D315H    LG F70LG-D315K    LG F70LG-D315S    LG F70LG-D320AR    LG L70LG-D320F8    LG L70LG-D325F    LG L70LG-D325G8    LG L70LG-D370    LG L80LG-D370TR    LG L80LG-D375    LG L80 DualLG-D390NS    LG F60LG-D410H    LG L90LG-D410N    LG L90LG-D415BK    LG L90LG-D415RD    LG L90LG-D500BK    LG Optimus F6LG-D505    LG Optimus F6LG-D605    LG Optimus L9LG-D610AR    LG G2 Mini 3GLG-D620K    LG G2 MiniLG-D722AR    LG G3 BeatLG-D722J    LG G3 Beat LTELG-D722P    LG G3 BeatLG-D722V    LG G3 SLG-D723    LG G3 BeatLG-D724    LG G3 SLG-D725PR    LG G3 SLG-D727    LG G3 Vigor 4G LTELG-D729    LG G3 Beat Dual TD-LTELG-D800P    LG G2LG-D801    LG G2LG-D801BK    LG G2LG-D801Z    LG G2LG-D802T    LG G2LG-D802TA    LG G2LG-E988    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTELG-F100L    LG Optimus VULG-F160K    LG Optimus LTE IILG-F160L    LG Optimus LTE IILG-F180K    LG Optimus GLG-F180S    LG Optimus GLG-F200L    LG Optimus Vu 2LG-F200LS    LG Optimus Vu 2LG-F240K    LG Optimus G ProLG-F240S    LG Optimus G ProLG-F300K    LG Vu 3LG-F300S    LG Vu 3LG-F320L    LG G2 LTE-ALG-F320S    LG G2 LTE-ALG-F350L    LG G Pro 2 LTE-ALG-F430K    LG Gx2LG-F430L    LG Gx2LG-F460K    LG G3LG-F460L    LG G3 Cat.6LG-F470K    LG G3 Beat LTE-ALG-F470S    LG G3 Beat LTE-ALG-F520K    LG AKA 4G LTELG-F520L    LG AKA 4G LTELG-H221AR    LG KiteLG-H221G    LG JoyLG-H222TV    LG JoyLG-H340    LG Leon 4G LTELG-H340F    LG Leon LTELG-H340H    LG Leon 4G LTELG-H340N    LG Leon LTELG-H342    LG LeonLG-H342F    LG LeonLG-H342I    LG LeonLG-H440    LG Spirit 4G LTELG-H440N    LG Spirit 4G LTELG-H440V    LG Spirit 4G LTELG-H442    LG Spirit LTE DualLG-H443    LG Escape 2LG-H630    LG G4 StylusLG-H630I    LG G4 StylusLG-H634    LG G StyloLG-H635A    LG G4 Stylus LTELG-H635C    LG G4 Stylus LTELG-H636    LG G StyloLG-H734    LG G4s DualLG-H735AR    LG G4sLG-H735MT    LG G4sLG-H735P    LG G4sLG-H735TR    LG G4 Beat LTELG-H736P    LG G4 Beat DualLG-H779    LG AKA 4G TD-LTELG-H788    LG AKA 4G LTELG-H788SG    LG AKA 4G LTELG-H810    LG G4 LTE-ALG-H812    LG G4LG-H818    LG G4 DualLG-H818N    LG G4 DualLG-H818PA    LG G4 DualLG-L01F    LG G2 L-01FLG-MS323    LG L70LG-MS500    LG Optimus F6LG-P655H    LG Optimus F3 4G LTELG-H222TTV    LG JoyLG-P870    LG EscapeLG-P870P    LG EscapeLG-V490    LG G Pad 8.0 4G LTELG-V496    LG G Pad F 8.0LG-D157F    LG L40 DualLG-D160F    LG L40LG-D160GO    LG L40LG-D160J    LG L40LG-D165    LG L40LG-D165AR    LG L40LG-D175F    LG L40 DualLG-D280    Lg Optimus L65LG-D280F    LG Optimus L65LG-D280G    LG Optimus L65LG-D280N    LG Optimus L65LG-D280NR    LG Optimus L65LG-D285    LG Optimus L65 DualLG-D285G    LG Optimus L65LG-D290    LG L FinoLG-D290AR    LG L FinoLG-D290N    LG L FinoLG-D295    LG G2 Lite DualLG-D295F    LG L FinoLG-D315    LG F70LG-D315I    LG F70LG-D320    LG L70LG-D320AG    LG L70LG-D320F    LG L70LG-D320G8    LG L70LG-D320J8    LG L70LG-D320N    LG L70LG-D320TR    LG L70LG-D321    LG Optimus L70LG-D325F8    LG L70LG-D329    LG L70LG-D373    LG L80LG-D373EU    LG L80LG-D375AR    LG L80LG-D385    LG L80 DualLG-D390    LG F60LG-D390N    LG F60LG-D405    LG L90LG-D405H    LG L90LG-D405TR    LG L90LG-D410HN    LG L90LG-D415    LG L90LG-D500    LG Optimus F6LG-D500BKGO1    LG Optimus F6LG-D610    LG G2 Mini 3GLG-D618    LG G2 Mini DualLG-D620FR    LG G2 MiniLG-D631    LG G VistaLG-D722K    LG G3 Beat TD-LTELG-D722PA    LG G3 BeatLG-D723TR    LG G3 BeatLG-D728    LG G3 Beat Dual TD-LTELG-D800    LG G2LG-D800T    LG G2LG-D801HW    LG G2LG-D802TR    LG G2LG-D805    LG G2 4G LTELG-D820    LG Nexus 5 NA TD-LTELG-D838    LG G Pro 2LG-D850PR    LG G3LG-D851WH    LG G3LG-D830    LG G Pro 2 LTE-ALG-D855K    LG G3LG-D855TR    LG G3LG-D857    LG G3 Dual LTELG-D858HK    LG G3 Dual LTELG-D950    LG G FlexLG-D950W    LG G FlexLG-D955    LG G FlexLG-D958    LG G FlexLG-D959BK    LG G FlexLG-E960    LG Nexus 4LG-E970P    LG Optimus GLG-E975    LG Optimus GLG-E975K    LG Optimus GLG-E975T    LG Optimus GLG-E977    LG Optimus G 4G LTELG-E980H    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5 4G LTELG-E981H    LG Optimus GLG-E985T    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5LG-E987    LG Optimus GLG-E989    LG Optimus G Pro 5.5LG-F100S    LG Optimus VULG-F160LV    LG Optimus LTE IILG-F160S    LG Optimus LTE IILG-F180L    LG Optimus GLG-F200K    LG Optimus Vu 2LG-F200S    LG Optimus Vu 2LG-F240L    LG Optimus G ProLG-F300L    LG Vu 3LG-F320K    LG G2 LTE-ALG-F350K    LG G Pro 2 LTE-ALG-F350S    LG G Pro 2 LTE-ALG-F430S    LG Gx2LG-H815LA    LG G4LG-D400H    LG L90LG-D400HN    LG L90LG-D170    LG L40 DualLG-P875H    LG Optimus F5LG-D380    LG L80 DualLG-D855    LG G3LG-D400    LG L90LG-H220    LG JoyLG-D400TR    LG L90LG-D400N    LG L90LG-D722    LG G3 SLG-D620    LG G2 Mini LTE DualLG-H525N    LG G4cLG-D160    LG L40LG-D620R    LG G2 MiniLG-H815    LG G4LG-H815K    LG G4LG-H815P    LG G4LG-H815TR    LG G4LG-P875    LG Optimus F5LG-D410    LG L90 DUALLG-H815AR    LG G4LG-H815L    LG G4LG-H815T    LG G4

----------

